# Heart Murmur in Mini



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't have any experience with a heart murmur in a dog but you say it is a slight heart murmur. If you have a murmur I would imagine that would be the best kind to have and hopefully will remain unsymptamatic. (I know I spelled that wrong but I'm too lazy to look up the correct spelling). Thinking good thoughts for good news.

Hopefully someone else will pop in. It is a holiday weekend and people may be busy so it make take a bit.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know about in dogs but I have one and am very active; hasn't slowed me down yet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Some Vets are better at hearing murmurs than others. Mine has a very good ear for them. She has picked up a slight one in almost all of my dogs since 1989. None of them have ever had any problems. They all have lived well into their teens . 

I have a murmur and I am older than dirt.

I hope that your little one's is nothing to worry about!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Older than dirt, haha!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Don't know anything about them in dogs, but sorry you are so worried and hope things turn out fine. :hug:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I was doing a little research -- which, I am sure you have already done, too. This was a good article.

Heart Murmurs in Dogs - Learn the Signs & Treatment | VCA Animal Hospitals


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just as in people there are murmurs and then there are MURMURS!!! I would say that it probably isn't going to be a thing to worry about unless it changes suddenly. My childhood beagle had a murmur that really didn't affect her quality of life until she was about twelve or so years old. At that point she developed congestive heart that was managed with digoxin until she passed at around age fifteen.

As you may know many Cavalier King Charles Spaniels have heart issues, yet I see many Cavaliers doing agility and obedience. As long as your dog doesn't look distressed while running and playing I think you should keep the dog active since keeping at a normal weight will take strain off the heart.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Just as in people there are murmurs and then there are MURMURS!!! I would say that it probably isn't going to be a thing to worry about unless it changes suddenly. My childhood beagle had a murmur that really didn't affect her quality of life until she was about twelve or so years old. At that point she developed congestive heart that was managed with digoxin until she passed at around age fifteen.
> 
> 
> 
> As you may know many Cavalier King Charles Spaniels have heart issues, yet I see many Cavaliers doing agility and obedience. As long as your dog doesn't look distressed while running and playing I think you should keep the dog active since keeping at a normal weight will take strain off the heart.



The cardiologist will be able to put your mind at ease I am sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your support, I was going MAD!! Yesterday Jem had her apt at the UofS small animal clinic and several vets there listened to her heart and then they had me come back in the afternoon to have an ECG done and the results are NO heart murmur. Her heart is 100% clear and healthy!!!! I started crying in the waiting room when they brought her out and told me, it was such a weight off me! 

I can't wait to get this girly into an agility class this winter and WORK HER HARD!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is awesome news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very happy for you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew! I love good news!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

YAY!!! Great news!!! Worth all the tests and so on to get such a happy result at the end 

So pleased for you!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

That is very good news! We did have a toy poodle who weighed all of six pounds, soaking wet, who was diganosed with a grade 1 heart murmur at around two years of age. It did get worse around age 11 and she was put on daily meds for it, but it never gave her any other kind of trouble. The last four years of her life we did have yearly xrays to keep track of what the heart looked like and to have a base line so to speak. She lived to 14 and the heart murmur is not what she died from.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

KristaLynn, the same thing happened with my standard girl. The vet thought he heard a murmur, so he referred her to a veterinary cardiologist. After an ultrasound, an EKG, and a thorough physical exam, they declared her heart to be perfectly healthy. A great relief.


----------

